# 6 months old today!



## dcmidnight (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm in a general state of malaise today as my wife had to drop off our baby for his neutering trip this morning. Rescued him 3 months ago today when he was 3 months old. I was never a dog person growing up, family always had cats, but the thought of not being able to take him for our walk tonight and play with him just sucks!  

Here is is Max playing with the same toy three months apart. Someone please call the police I think my puppy was stolen and replaced with a quarterhorse!  

11 pounds at 3 months, 54 pounds at 6 months. Vet tells us he is perfectly healthy though, we were worried he was getting overweight.


----------



## melsysmutts (Dec 4, 2007)

Awww! Happy late birthday, puppy! Ours were 6 months on 12/1 and were neutered the next friday. They actually just got their staples out yesterday. They're quite a bit smaller than your guy, though- 9 and 12 lbs. I don't think I'll ever buy an intentionally bred/"for sale" dog again. I love the feeling of "saving" a dog vs. buying a dog that will definitely find a home.


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

dcmidnight said:


> I'm in a general state of malaise today as my wife had to drop off our baby for his neutering trip this morning. Rescued him 3 months ago today when he was 3 months old. I was never a dog person growing up, family always had cats, but the thought of not being able to take him for our walk tonight and play with him just sucks!
> 
> Here is is Max playing with the same toy three months apart. Someone please call the police I think my puppy was stolen and replaced with a quarterhorse!
> 
> 11 pounds at 3 months, 54 pounds at 6 months. Vet tells us he is perfectly healthy though, we were worried he was getting overweight.


He's a beauty, and don't worry, Max will be home before you know it.

You remind me of my husband. He was never a dog person either, but you should see him with Kenzie. She just melts him. They certainly do grab your heart don't they?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this thread!! :EEK!"

Max is beautiful and such a lucky boy. He has grown a lot from 3 to 6 months. He looks well taken care of.


----------



## dcmidnight (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow I cant believe how little he looks!  He's been such a great addition to our home and to our lives.

He came through the neutering with flying colors. He's right around 62 pounds now and hopefully his growth pace has dialed back a bit.


----------



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

He is so cute!!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

dcmidnight said:


> He came through the neutering with flying colors. He's right around 62 pounds now and hopefully his growth pace has dialed back a bit.


Hahahaha. Good luck with that. I think it just gets more deceiving. I thought Sandy had stopped growing until I saw a picture of her in my wife's step-mother's lap. He's a cutie. Looks exactly like Perky" my dog growing up. Only in the face though. She was some kind of Doxie mix.


----------

